# Star Trek: Picard bestätigt Homosexualität eines beliebten Charakters



## Darkmoon76 (21. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard bestätigt Homosexualität eines beliebten Charakters* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard bestätigt Homosexualität eines beliebten Charakters*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Februar 2020)

Soso, 





> Wir erfahren sogar etwas über sie, was Fans schon seit der Serie Star Trek: Voyager vermutet hatten: Seven-of-Nine ist homosexuell.


 7 of 9 ist jetzt also homosexuell.
Das ist ja wohl eher Wunschdenken und außer ein paar Hanseln, kann das eh kaum jemand vermutet haben, da sie in Voyager mit Chakotay zusammenkommt und das nachdem sie sich zu einem Individuum entwickelt hat (das Angebot an Harry Kim ganz am Anfang mal ausgeklammert).
Sie ist nun also bi-sexuell, ich denke der Autor wird den Unterschied kennen.
Letztenendes sind es die Autoren die sich irgendwas aus ihren Hirnwindungen pressen ob es passt oder nicht.
Die Beziehung zwischen 7 of 9 und Chakotay war damals wegen den Fratboys erzwungen worden, jetzt ist halt das "homosexualisieren" der letzte Schrei und genauso unpassend.
Sign of the times...


----------



## zukolada (21. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Soso,  7 of 9 ist jetzt also homosexuell.
> Das ist ja wohl eher Wunschdenken und außer ein paar Hanseln, kann das eh kaum jemand vermutet haben, da sie in Voyager mit Chakotay zusammenkommt und das nachdem sie sich zu einem Individuum entwickelt hat (das Angebot an Harry Kim ganz am Anfang mal ausgeklammert).
> Sie ist nun also bi-sexuell, ich denke der Autor wird den Unterschied kennen.
> Letztenendes sind es die Autoren die sich irgendwas aus ihren Hirnwindungen pressen ob es passt oder nicht.
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Es ist einfach nur noch hirnverbrannt, was mit jahrzehntelangem Franchise gemacht wird.
Bei Star Wars isses ja auch nur noch hanebüchen.


----------



## Tammy25 (21. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann könnte ich mir nur noch vor die Stirn klatschen. Was habt ihr für ein Problem? Seven kann doch Homosexuell sein und hat es erst nach den Verkupplungsversuchen mit Chakotay etc. gespürt, dass es nicht passt. Freddie Mercury war auch mit einer tollen Frau zusammen, bis er merkte dass er doch schwul war. Ihr geht gegen die Autoren der Serien zu hart ins Gericht. Seven hat sich endlich selbst gefunden, und in 20 Jahren kann viel passieren. Also denkt mal übern Tellerrand hinweg. Man könnte ja schon fast meinen, ihr seid homophob. Aber ich hoffe es mal nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Februar 2020)

Kann die Kritik nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Als würde ihre Sexualität irgendwas maßgeblich an ihrem Charakter oder gar an der Storyline ändern.


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es ja toll wie sich hier Typen auslassen die immer wegen SJW rumheulen,
Warum schauen die das SJW Mutterschiff überhaupt an? Das doch wie wenn man als Hochgeschlossen Prüder Mensch einen Porno schaut 
Oder haben die überhaubt jemals Star Trek geschaut? Und wenn, wieso ist den Sprücheklopfern dann nicht aufgefallen dass man immer so Aktuelle Themen angeht? 
Also wie der erste Interracial Kuss vor so 51, die Ungedrehte Folge Blood and Fire von vor 33  oder eine der erste Homosexuellen Küsse in DS9 vor 24 Jahren
man merkt mal wieder, man ist seeehr Aktuell, weil Faktisch ist Jadzia Dax Bisexuell, nicht wegen Dax div. Hosts beider Geschlechter, sonder da Jadzia bei dem Thema auch mitzu redem hatte

Zumal es nicht mal Unlogisch ist, also außer man kommt nicht aus einem rechten Sumpf, in anbetracht dessen das Seven nach der Entborgifizierung in einer Pubertären Findungsphase war (Minus Hormone) und dann das "Logische" bzw. Naheliegende macht
Und man merkt wie sehr Ahnung man hat wenn man glaubt das Jemand der Homosexuell ist noch nie eine Heterobeziehung hatte, woraus man auch nicht mal einen Logikfehler oder Plothole ableiten könnte
Aber Hey, ist halt wieder wie immer, Trolle behaupten wieder dass sich etwas in eine Richtung entwickeln würde, obwohl man Faktisch schon IMMER seit mehr als 50 Jahren da ist


----------



## MrFob (21. Februar 2020)

Man muss am Ende natuerlich sehen, wie es umgesetzt ist, aber prinzipiell habe ich gegen die Idee auch nichts.

Gerade Sevens Charakterentwicklung war ja zum Ende von Voyager noch alles andere als abgeschlossen und sie hat ueberhaupt erst angefangen ihre eigene Individualitaet zu entdecken. Deswegen kann es schon ganz gut zu dem Charakter passen, wenn sie im Laufe der letzten 20 Jahre irgendwann festgestellt hat, dass sie bi ist. Wie gesagt, liegt alles in der Umsetzung aber prinzipiell bietet sich Seven fuer sowas ja fast schon an.


----------



## Cap1701D (22. Februar 2020)

Ha die Folge gesehen, kann die Vermutung(!) nicht teilen. Da ist nur die Rede von sehr vetraut...blabla....Vergangenheit blabla. Den Rest hat die Community rein interpretiert.

Viel schlimmer ist jedoch, was Star Trek insgesamt in dieser Folge angetan wurde! Diese Folge mag die folgenschwerste Episode überhaupt sein! Dieser Level an brutalster, unnötiger Gewalt (deshalb das ab 18 Rating), insbesondere im Opening ist unverzeihbar. Die Fanbase kocht. Und zurecht. Hier hat man ganz billig auf die emotionale Keule gesetzt und manch Grenze überschritte. Bislang konnte man Star Trek auch mit seiner Familie schauen. Und dabei bleibt es auch. Diese Folge ist nicht Trek! Und wenn die Reise so weitergeht, dann wars das auch mit der Serie. Schämt euch Kurtzman, Chabon, Beyer, Stewart, Frakes. Schämt euch alle! Wir werden weder vergessen, noch verzeihen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Februar 2020)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Wir werden weder vergessen, noch verzeihen.


Revolution!


----------



## Worrel (22. Februar 2020)

Cap1701D schrieb:


> Ha die Folge gesehen, kann die Vermutung(!) nicht teilen. Da ist nur die Rede von sehr vetraut...blabla....Vergangenheit blabla. Den Rest hat die Community rein interpretiert.


Auch ich hab mich nahc dem Schauen der Episode gefragt, wo die Stelle denn gewesen sein soll.

Das einzige, was man derart interpretieren könnte, ist die Aussage, daß sie eine "enge persönliche Beziehung" gehabt haben sollen. Nun, das trifft ebenso auf Janeway & Seven zu. Ist Janeway dann auch homosexuell?
Hey, Spock & Kirk hatten auch eine "enge persönliche Beziehung". Kein Wunder, daß Nurse Chapel immer von Spock abgewiesen wurde.
Und Picard ist ja sowieso robosexuell, wegen seiner "engen persönlichen Beziehung" zu Data.

_Star Trek - to boldly fuck whatever comes our way._

Abgesehen davon sagt Seven dann noch _"Niemals habe ich jemandem so nahegestanden wie ihm."_ - kann man genauso deuten, wenn man unbedingt will.



> Wir werden weder vergessen, noch verzeihen.


Hier, ein Slogan für dich: _"Forgiveness is futile."_


----------



## Banana-GO (22. Februar 2020)

Na, schreiben wir mal wieder über Sexualität? Es interessiert doch echt keine Sau! 

Ist bei "PC Games" sowieso völlig fehl am Platze. Die Serie dümpelt so mäßig vor sich her und PC Games redet über Sexualität. Total arm!


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Februar 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> Na, schreiben wir mal wieder über Sexualität? Es interessiert doch echt keine Sau!
> 
> Ist bei "PC Games" sowieso völlig fehl am Platze. Die Serie dümpelt so mäßig vor sich her und PC Games redet über Sexualität. Total arm!


Dein Interesse an dem Thema geht aber offensichtlich weit genug, um hier zu kommentieren. Oder hast du ein so großes Bedürfnis danach, dich äußern zu müssen, dass du selbst unter uninteressanten News kommentieren musst?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Februar 2020)

Nach dem, was auf verschiedenen Websites in den letzten Wochen allein in den Überschriften zur Serie gespoilert wurde, brauche ich mir die Serie dann wohl doch nicht mehr anschauen, wenn alle Folgen draußen sind


----------



## hunterseyes (22. Februar 2020)

Hab mir die Serie jetzt noch 2mal angeschaut und finde keinen Grund, der mich veranlassen würde, zu glauben, dass sie Bi wäre. Klar wäre es durchaus eine interessante Sehenswürdigkeit , 7of9 in solchen Szenen zu betrachten, aber es passt momentan doch gar nicht in die Serie als Inhalt rein. Evtl. mal seine 5 Freunde zur Hand nehmen und sich mal nen klaren Verstand schaffen, bevor man solche Themen verfasst.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Februar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kann die Kritik nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Als würde ihre Sexualität irgendwas maßgeblich an ihrem Charakter oder gar an der Storyline ändern.



Mein Problem ist eigentlich eher dergestalt, daß ich es als unnötig empfinde, jeden Charakter mit einer Attraktivität über dem Durchschnitt in eine Beziehung pressen zu müssen hetero oder LGBTQ-sexuell.
Vielleicht hat 7 of 9 tatsächlich generell keinen Bock auf jegliche Art von Beziehung (ineffektive Zeitverschwendung...) oder aber sie trieb es, nach dem die Kameras auf der Voyager "aus" waren, mit jedem Crewmitglied - weiblich, männlich, alien.
Für die Story sollte sowas doch eigentlich egal sein.
Solche Folgen sind meiner Meinung nach, schon arg verzweifelte Füllerepisoden.
Deswegen gab es aus dem Nichts die Beziehung zwischen Chakotay und 7 of 9, weil der hautenge Bodysuit ja anscheinend (laut Sender) noch nicht ausreichte für die Fratboys (muß ja auch als bumsbar und nicht als unnahbar wahrgenommen werden).


----------



## Worrel (22. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat 7 of 9 tatsächlich generell keinen Bock auf jegliche Art von Beziehung (ineffektive Zeitverschwendung...) oder aber sie trieb es, nach dem die Kameras auf der Voyager "aus" waren, mit jedem Crewmitglied - weiblich, männlich, alien.
> Für die Story sollte sowas doch eigentlich egal sein.
> Solche Folgen sind meiner Meinung nach, schon arg verzweifelte Füllerepisoden.


Da sich die betroffene Handlung auf _"Wir kennen uns sehr gut"_ beschränkt hat, gibt's hier a) weder kkonkrete Hinweise auf das in der Titelzeile behauptete, noch b) ist das eine "Füllerepisoide" - im Gegenteil: Diese Episode hat für die Handlung der Serie in den nächsten Gang geschaltet - wurde auch langsam mal Zeit, immerhin haben wir jetzt ja die Hälfte der "Staffel" hinter uns.

Einziges "Füllmaterial" war die Szene mit Raffi in der Mitte der Episode - Ich weiß nicht, was das sollte, das hat mit dem Rest der  Handlung Null zu tun und es hätte sich exakt nichts geändert, wenn man die Szene komplett raus gelassen hätte. 



Spoiler



Gut, man hätte noch den Grund für Raffi, Picard zu begleiten, umschreiben müssen.



Es kommt natürlich auf die Handlung an, ob sowas egal ist oder nicht. 
Beispielsweise bei _Basic Instinct _sind die Sexszenen und Vorlieben der Protagonistin essentiell für die Handlung.
In den meisten Fällen ist es aber in der Tat völlig egal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2020)

Hmm… Naja, bin wegen diese Entscheidung rund um Seven etwas zwiegespalten.
Richtig ist dass ihre Zukunft und damit auch ihr Liebesleben auch mit Ende von Voyager nicht in Stein gemeißelt war, auch wenn der finale Zweiteiler einen möglichen Ausblick ihr ihr späteres Leben gewährt hat. Durch Janeways Eingriff in die Zeit ist diese denkbare Hetero-Beziehung mit Chakotay aber ohne "vernichtet" worden.

Stört es mich dass ihre sexuelle Orientierung so entschieden wurde wie sie nun feststeht? Eigentlich (!) nicht... Aber auf der anderen Seite wirkt es ein wenig erzwungen wenn jetzt in jeder neuen ST-Serie bzw. jeden neuen Film ein homosexueller Protagonist auftauchen muss. Sulu in ST Beyond machte ja noch relativ Sinn weil das auch ein Fingerzeig auf George Takei selbst war der seine Homosexualität Jahrzehnte lang verheimlichen musste, was also mehr auf die Details HINTER der Serie / Filmreihe hinweist. Stamets und Cubbert in Discovery gehen auch in Ordnung, das sind neue Gesichter und sollten erstmals ein homosexuelles Paar auf einem Föderationsschiff bilden was als völlig normales Ding unserer heutigen Zeit verstehen werden sollte.

Aber das mit Seven... Hmm… Weiss nicht, hätte nicht sein müssen.


----------



## Worrel (22. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Stört es mich dass ihre sexuelle Orientierung so entschieden wurde wie sie nun feststeht?


Steht das denn offiziell fest? Bisher habe ich keinerlei eindeutige Aussage dazu in der Serie oder in Berichten darüber gefunden.



> Sulu in ST Beyond machte ja noch relativ Sinn weil das auch ein Fingerzeig auf George Takei selbst war der seine Homosexualität Jahrzehnte lang verheimlichen musste, was also mehr auf die Details HINTER der Serie / Filmreihe hinweist.


Nein, Sulu macht keinen Sinn. Denn die Figur Sulu war immer Hetero. George Takei selber fand das übrigens auch nicht gut, weil das eben die Figur geändert hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, Sulu macht keinen Sinn. Denn die Figur Sulu war immer Hetero. George Takei selber fand das übrigens auch nicht gut, weil das eben die Figur geändert hat.


Das spielt in der neuen Zeitlinie keine Rolle, da ohnehin jede Figur im Reboot eine charakterliche Wandlung vom Original erfahren hat.

Kirk ist nun ein Hitzkopf mit frecher Klappe, Spock ein Vulkanier der sich auf Beziehungen einlässt, Uhura eine Frau mit Durchsetzungsvermögen und Vulkan-Lover, Chekov ein junges Genie, Scotty ein Chaot und Sulu ein stets lässig-cooler Typ mit Homo-Interessen.

Das hat bewusst alles nicht mehr 1:1 mit der Prime-Timeline zu tun, so what?


----------



## Worrel (23. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das spielt in der neuen Zeitlinie keine Rolle, da ohnehin jede Figur im Reboot eine charakterliche Wandlung vom Original erfahren hat.
> 
> Kirk ist nun ein Hitzkopf mit frecher Klappe, Spock ein Vulkanier der sich auf Beziehungen einlässt, Uhura eine Frau mit Durchsetzungsvermögen und Vulkan-Lover, Chekov ein junges Genie, Scotty ein Chaot und Sulu ein stets lässig-cooler Typ mit Homo-Interessen.
> 
> Das hat bewusst alles nicht mehr 1:1 mit der Prime-Timeline zu tun, so what?



Kirk mußte ohne seinen Vater aufwachsen, Spock hat seinen Heimatplaneten und neben vielen anderen Vulkaniern auch seine Mutter verloren, Uhura hat deshalb Mitleid mit ihm und über diese Schiene wird eine Beziehung zwischen den beiden ermöglicht...
Und natürlich konnte sich die TOS Uhura auch durchsetzen. Auch wenn Kirk, Pille & Spock meist die "Retter" Funktion der Szenen bekamen, heißt das doch nicht, daß sie sich nicht selbst zu helfen weiß ...

Wo ist Chekov "ein junges Genie"? Er kennt sich mit dem Raumschiff aus. Ende. Hat das der "alte" Chekov nicht auch getan?

Ist Scotty wirklich chaotischer oder sehen wir nur die chaotische Seite mehr? 
In TOS ist er eigentlich in erster Linie nur der Typ, der das Schiff wieder flott macht. Ende.
Oh, und wenn jemand die Enterprise beleidigt, zettelt er eine Prügelei an. 

Sulu ist in TOS auch "ein lässig-cooler Typ". Aber warum sollte er plötzlich schwul werden?


----------



## Batze (23. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Soso,  7 of 9 ist jetzt also homosexuell.
> Das ist ja wohl eher Wunschdenken und außer ein paar Hanseln, kann das eh kaum jemand vermutet haben, da sie in Voyager mit Chakotay zusammenkommt und das nachdem sie sich zu einem Individuum entwickelt hat (das Angebot an Harry Kim ganz am Anfang mal ausgeklammert).
> Sie ist nun also bi-sexuell, ich denke der Autor wird den Unterschied kennen.
> Letztenendes sind es die Autoren die sich irgendwas aus ihren Hirnwindungen pressen ob es passt oder nicht.
> ...



Und im Kollektiv hatte sie ja auch eine Hetero Beziehung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2020)

Worrel10291101 schrieb:
			
		

> Und natürlich konnte sich die TOS Uhura auch durchsetzen. Auch wenn Kirk, Pille & Spock meist die "Retter" Funktion der Szenen bekamen, heißt das doch nicht, daß sie sich nicht selbst zu helfen weiß …


Naja, sie war dort SEHR oft als Scream-Queen tätig oder tat meist nur wie ihr angewiesen wurde. So richtig eigenverantwortlich oder richtungsgebend agierte sie dort nie wirklich.


> Wo ist Chekov "ein junges Genie"? Er kennt sich mit dem Raumschiff aus. Ende. Hat das der "alte" Chekov nicht auch getan?


Das geht im Reboot weit über das "Schiff-Wissen" hinaus, schließlich hat er in Windeseile die stürzenden Kirk / Sulu per Beamen retten können was anderen Offizieren nicht gelang, und auch seine Idee das Schiff in der Atmosphäre von Titan zu verstecken sprach von technisch-astrophysikalischem Denkvermögen das übers normale Niveau hinausgingen. Schließlich ist sonst niemand darauf gekommen.

Prime-Chekov wurde hingegen wie so ein russischer Dummie vorgestellt der jede Erfindung automatisch Mütterchen Russland zuordnete und auch sonst nicht so die helle Leuchte war. Okay, er wusste immerhin was Quadrotriticale sind, da war er Kirk ausnahmsweise einmal voraus. 


> Ist Scotty wirklich chaotischer oder sehen wir nur die chaotische Seite mehr?
> In TOS ist er eigentlich in erster Linie nur der Typ, der das Schiff wieder flott macht. Ende.
> Oh, und wenn jemand die Enterprise beleidigt, zettelt er eine Prügelei an.


Old-Scott war zwar auch für sein Improvisationstalent bekannt, er war aber ein ebenso ordnungsfanatischer Mensch. Bei ihm herrschte Sauberkeit - man denke an Kirks Staubwisch-Aktion in ST2 - und strikte Ordnung, nicht umsonst hat ihn die "verbuggte" Enterprise A in ST5 fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben.


> Sulu ist in TOS auch "ein lässig-cooler Typ". Aber warum sollte er plötzlich schwul werden?


Warum sollte er nicht? Von "plötzlich" kann man gar nicht sprechen, denn viel vom Privatleben des Kelvin-Sulu weiss man ja gar nicht, außer dass er Kampferfahrung durch Fechten besitzt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sulu in ST Beyond machte ja noch relativ Sinn weil das auch ein Fingerzeig auf George Takei selbst war der seine Homosexualität Jahrzehnte lang verheimlichen musste, was also mehr auf die Details HINTER der Serie / Filmreihe hinweist.



Worrel hat schon darauf hingedeutet, ich geh da nur etwas näher darauf ein:
Dieser "Fingerzeig", wurde aber von George Takei, der ein vehementer Verteidiger der Schwulenrechte ist, selbst entschieden abgelehnt!


> Takei reveals Cho (new Sulu) called him to reveal the news their character would 'come out' in Star Trek Beyond and he attempted the new Sulu to convince filmmakers to reconsider.
> "I told him, 'Be imaginative and create a character who has a history of being gay, rather than Sulu, who had been straight all this time, suddenly being revealed as being closeted'," Takei says.


 Quelle: https://13wham.com/news/entertainment/george-takei-not-a-fan-of-gay-star-trek-character
Ich bin da ganz bei ihm, die sollen neue Charaktere wie Paul Stamets (für mich lediglich "zu gay") & Hugh Culber in Discovery erschaffen und die "Alten" so lassen wie sie sind.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum sollte er nicht? Von "plötzlich" kann man gar nicht sprechen, denn viel vom Privatleben des Kelvin-Sulu weiss man ja gar nicht, außer dass er Kampferfahrung durch Fechten besitzt.


Ich fürchte mich regelrecht vor dem Ergebnis dieser Aussage, denn im Umkehrschluß wäre die sexuelle Ausrichtung ja nur etwas erlerntes bzw. soziales, anstatt angeborenes.
Was wiederum ja heißen würde, daß die Umerziehungslager für Schwule ja sogar recht hätten, wenn sie behaupten, man könnte schwul sein ab- bzw. umerziehen. 
Wie man in der anderen Zeitlinie "anders" geboren wird, ist einfach zu weit ab vom Schuß...hat Sulus Mutter eine Cola zu viel getrunken während der Schwangerschaft?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Worrel hat schon darauf hingedeutet, ich geh da nur etwas näher darauf ein:
> Dieser "Fingerzeig", wurde aber von George Takei, der ein vehementer Verteidiger der Schwulenrechte ist, selbst entschieden abgelehnt!
> Quelle: https://13wham.com/news/entertainment/george-takei-not-a-fan-of-gay-star-trek-character
> Ich bin da ganz bei ihm, die sollen neue Charaktere wie Paul Stamets (für mich lediglich "zu gay") & Hugh Culber in Discovery erschaffen und die "Alten" so lassen wie sie sind.


Seine Reaktion war mir bekannt, aber er vergisst genauso wie ihr:
Kelvin-Sulu ist KEIN 1:1-Abbild des geläufigen Sulu, wie es auch beim Rest der Crew nicht der Fall ist. Es ist NICHT der alte Sulu. Punkt. Da die Hälfte der Figuren ab Zeitpunkt Kirks Geburt und dem Erscheinen Neros selbst noch nicht geboren wurde (zumindest auf Chekov, Uhura und eben Sulu trifft das ja zu) ist es durchaus im Bereich des Kreativen möglich dass sich diese Charaktere immer noch anders entwickeln können. Dass auch nicht jeder von ihnen die gleiche Laufbahn angenommen hat wie in der Prime-Timeline ist ebenfalls nur offensichtlich, siehe Kirk oder Scotty. 


> Ich fürchte mich regelrecht vor dem Ergebnis dieser Aussage, denn im Umkehrschluß wäre die sexuelle Ausrichtung ja nur etwas erlerntes bzw. soziales, anstatt angeborenes.
> Was wiederum ja heißen würde, daß die Umerziehungslager für Schwule ja sogar recht hätten, wenn sie behaupten, man könnte schwul sein ab- bzw. umerziehen.
> Wie man in der anderen Zeitlinie "anders" geboren wird, ist einfach zu weit ab vom Schuß...hat Sulus Mutter eine Cola zu viel getrunken während der Schwangerschaft?


Manchmal denke ich dass so mancher der sonst so offenen und weitdenkenden Trekkies einfach nur homophob ist.


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich dass so mancher der sonst so offenen und weitdenkenden Trekkies einfach nur homophob sind.



ganz ehrlich, bei dem Frage ich mich eh ob der Star Trek verstanden hat oder geschaut, grade wenn der sonst so was von Anti Sozialer Gerechtigkeit faselt muss man doch kurz mal wirklich ernsthaft fragen:
Müsste so einer Star Trek nicht eigentlich hassen? 
Weil wie viele Folgen gibts denn die eigentlich den Aussagen widersprechen, siehe die Beispiele vorher, es ist ja jetzt nicht mal was neues was der Scheiße findet, das gibts seit Anfang an und teilweise wirds einem sogar auch noch so ganz toll auf diese Nase gebunden dass man diese Frage tatsächlich halt wirklich doch mal durchgehen sollte


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2020)

Also sind die 1001 Fanfiction zu ST Voyager Zeiten mit 7of9 und Janeway und der Klingonin jetzt offiziell


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Februar 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich dass so mancher der sonst so offenen und weitdenkenden Trekkies einfach nur homophob ist.


Wie du das aus meinem Text herauslesen willst, mußt du mir mal dringend erklären, anscheinend habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt?
Schwul sein ist nun einmal etwas, was man sich nicht mal im Vorbeigehen ausdenkt und am nächsten Tag wieder ablegen kann.
Aber hey, George Takei ist dann wohl auch ein Schwulenhasser, weil er gegen eine Abänderung des Charakters ist, man lernt nie aus...


----------



## hunterseyes (24. Februar 2020)

> Ich fürchte mich regelrecht vor dem Ergebnis dieser Aussage, denn im Umkehrschluß wäre die sexuelle Ausrichtung ja nur etwas erlerntes bzw. soziales, anstatt angeborenes.
> Was wiederum ja heißen würde, daß die Umerziehungslager für Schwule ja sogar recht hätten, wenn sie behaupten, man könnte schwul sein ab- bzw. umerziehen.
> Wie man in der anderen Zeitlinie "anders" geboren wird, ist einfach zu weit ab vom Schuß...hat Sulus Mutter eine Cola zu viel getrunken während der Schwangerschaft?



Das sexuelle Interesse bei Kindern entwickelt sich erst, es ist also noch nicht von Geburt an vorgegeben. Gleiches gilt auch für Interessen der Kinder beim Spielen, dieses kann man umerziehen, sieht man prima in Kitas, da werden Kinder der Gruppe angepasst, wer nicht mit zieht oder der Norm entspricht, wird gehänselt. (Von den Kindern wie den Erziehern) Erschreckenderweise wird gerade von den Erziehern aber immer wieder betont, wie weltoffen und tolerant man heutzutage doch sei...

Man kann einen Menschen umerziehen, wenn man die Psycho zerstört und das, was ein Mensch liebt, zerstört und durch Schmerz und Hass austauscht. Kann man Beispielhaft an der Mutterliebe sehen, egal ob nun Mutter zu Kind oder umgekehrt. Das Verhältnis kann durch Beeinflussende Umstände gestört und manipuliert werden, sodass aus Liebe Hass wird. Wenn ein Mensch(Junge) in Jungen Jahren von Männern vergewaltigt wird, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser eine sexuelle Vorliebe für gleichgeschlechtliche Partner hat wesentlich kleiner, da er dies innerlich als abstoßend empfinden würde und mit Pein, Angst Abscheu assoziiert. Dahingehend kann man jeden Menschen brechen, alles nur eine Frage der Person an sich, wie widerstandsfähig diese gegen solche Einwirkungen ist. Auf Dauer brechen aber alle.​​


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wie du das aus meinem Text herauslesen willst, mußt du mir mal dringend erklären, anscheinend habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt?
> Schwul sein ist nun einmal etwas, was man sich nicht mal im Vorbeigehen ausdenkt und am nächsten Tag wieder ablegen kann.
> Aber hey, George Takei ist dann wohl auch ein Schwulenhasser, weil er gegen eine Abänderung des Charakters ist, man lernt nie aus...



ja, aus dem Text, aus den anderen Texten sonst so, aus den Angriffen gegen andere Menschen deren Meinung man nicht lässt...
aber hey, schön wenn die einzige Argumentationsversuche die man kennt, anderen Worten in den Mund zu legen und Dinge zu behaupten die Falsch sind


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Das sexuelle Interesse bei Kindern entwickelt sich erst, es ist also noch nicht von Geburt an vorgegeben. [...]
> Man kann einen Menschen umerziehen, wenn man die Psycho zerstört und das, was ein Mensch liebt, zerstört und durch Schmerz und Hass austauscht. [...] Wenn ein Mensch(Junge) in Jungen Jahren von Männern vergewaltigt wird, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser eine sexuelle Vorliebe für gleichgeschlechtliche Partner hat wesentlich kleiner, da er dies innerlich als abstoßend empfinden würde und mit Pein, Angst Abscheu assoziiert. Dahingehend kann man jeden Menschen brechen, alles nur eine Frage der Person an sich, wie widerstandsfähig diese gegen solche Einwirkungen ist. Auf Dauer brechen aber alle.​



Das ist ja "toll". Dann steckt man die Schwulen einfach in ein "VZ" und die werden dann wieder schön zu "normalen Heteros" vergewaltigt? Nein, wie praktisch.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2020)

*Star Trek: Picard bestätigt Homosexualität eines beliebten Charakters*

Kann man weder so noch so pauschal beantworten. Es gibt Heteros und Schwule/Lesben die sind vor/ab Pubertät schon so und es gibt in meinem Bekanntenkreis/entfernteren Bekanntenkreis z.B. auch einen Mann und eine Frau. Beide waren Jahrzehnte Hetero, verheiratet und haben auch Kinder. Der eine ist mit Mitte 20/Ende 20 umgeschwenkt, die Frau mit ca. Mitte 50. 

Ich denke das soziale Umfeld und persönliche Erfahrungen sorgen genau so mit für eine Lenkung im sexuellen Bereich wie eine eventuelle genetische Veranlagung.

Und ich würde mal behaupten die Ursachen für ein Umschwenken sind so vielschichtig wie die Charaktere der Menschen.

Der Mann von dem ich rede wurde in der NVA während seiner Dienstzeit von seinem Vorgesetzten in 3 Jahren so „konditioniert“. Die Frau wurde von den Männern offenbar mehrfach enttäuscht und ist dann „umgeschwenkt“.

Es gibt auch homosexuelle die auf Hetero umschwenken. Das ist zwar denke ich seltener aber das gibt es genau so.

Es gibt auch Springer: Beziehung 1 hetero, Beziehung 2 Homo, Beziehung 3 Hetero. Die sind aber in nahezu allen Fällen wohl eher Bi.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion lächerlich ... dann ist 7 of 9 eben Bisexuell, wayne?! Ich hab die Folge gesehen und es war für mich eine kleine, völlig unbedeutende, Randnotiz das 7of9 etwas mit der Dame von Freecloud hatte. 

Meine Güte kann man hier wegen solchen Nebensächlichkeiten ein Fass auf machen ...  

Vor allem wissen wir ja ja jetzt wie 7of9 mit Liebschaften umgeht!


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]Der Mann von dem ich rede wurde in der NVA während seiner Dienstzeit von seinem Vorgesetzten in 3 Jahren so „konditioniert“. Die Frau wurde von den Männern offenbar mehrfach enttäuscht und ist dann „umgeschwenkt“.[...]


... und? 

"Auf Männer / Frauen stehen!" heißt ja nicht primär immer sofort Sex mit allem drum und dran, sondern ist, wie du es zum Teil richtig geschrieben hast, sehr vielschichtig. Liebe, Nähe, Zuneigung, Wärme, Geborgenheit [...] all das kann dafür sorgen das man sich zu einem Menschen des gleichen Geschlechts hingezogen fühlt, genau so kann man auch einfach nur Geschlechtsverkehr haben mit einem Mann und trotzdem weiterhin seine Partnerin lieben. 

Soll doch jeder das machen und ausleben was ihn erfüllt?! In der Liebe und beim Sex ist und sollte alles erlaubt sein.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2020)

Naja in einer Partnerschaft leben aber mit anderen herumvögeln finde ich persönlich "daneben". Es sei denn Partner einigen sich auf eine "offene" Partnerschaft, wo beide Partner je nach persönlichen Vorlieben und Präferenzen mit einem/einer Dritten ihren sexuellen Neigungen egal welcher Natur auch immer nachgehen können. Oder wo Partner in Swingerclubs gehen. Was auch immer.

Ich persönlich könnte mit so einer Einstellung aber definitiv nicht umgehen. Das wäre für mich nicht ansatzweise ein Lebenskonzept mit dem ich klarkäme.

Und bei den beiden von mir genannten betrifft das halt das Komplettpaket incl. Sex (der Mann macht jetzt quasi den weiblichen Part). Er hat aktuell keinen Lebenspartner und wechselt seine Gespielen wie andere die Unterhemden. Die Frau wird jetzt bald Oma und lebt jetzt zusammen mit einer anderen Frau.

Der Mann ist übrigens der Vater von meinem besten Kumpel.

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, daß die "Ursachen" für ein so oder so sexuell orientiert sein von einer Person nicht unbedingt von Anfang an in dessen Veranlagung  liegen muß (das wäre imho zu einfach und kurz "gesprungen") sondern vielschichtig sein kann und auch durch ein sich verändertes soziales Umfeld oder persönlichen Entwicklungen verursacht werden kann. Hier denke ich, daß man bei weitem noch nicht die Schlüssel und wirklichen Ursachen und Gründe für diese Entwicklungen gefunden hat bzw. es hierfür meiner Meinung nach auch keinen "Generalschlüssel" gibt (wie z.B. in den Genen liegend) der dann auf alle so orientierte zutreffen muß. Das hat nichts mit Verurteilung oder Vorurteilen gegen diese Personengruppen zu tun, sondern ist schlichtweg zu vielschichtig und komplex um es auf einen einfachen Nenner für alle herunterzubrechen. 

Dazu ist die menschliche Psyche viel zu komplex, zu different von Person zu Person meiner Ansicht nach. Und diese wird eben auch durch Lebenserfahrungen und -erlebnisse mehr oder minder intensiv geprägt.

Es gibt Leute die wurden z.B. vom anderen Geschlecht so oft enttäuscht oder gar massivst gedemütigt, daß sie aus dem Grund geswitcht sein können, weil sie nach Jahrzehnten bei einem gleichgeschlechtlichen Partner zum ersten mal spüren angekommen zu sein. Obwohl sie sich das vor zig Jahren nie vorstellen hätten können, mit einem solchen Partner mit allem was dazu gehört (incl. Sex) zusammenleben zu können.

Das kenne ich auch aus Gesprächen bei Partys die sich so ergeben hatten, wo mir z.B. Frauen von sich aus erzählt haben, daß Männer sie so oft enttäuscht haben, schlecht behandelt haben, daß sie mit dem Thema Mann in einer Beziehung endgültig abgeschlossen haben.

Und mein Kumpel sein Vater wurde vom Offizier dazu während der Dienstzeit "gedrängt", daß er dann irgendwann seine sexuelle Selbsteinstellung geändert hat. Nun kann er mit Frauen nichts mehr anfangen.

Bestes Beispiel ist doch der Effekt bei Langzeitinhaftierten: Was glaubst Du warum sehr viele Inhaftierte, die aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen längere Zeit in einem Männerknast oder bei Frauen halt im Frauenknast einsitzen, homosexuell werden obwohl sie vor der Haft noch heterosexuell gewesen sind ? Insbesondere wenn außerhalb vom Gefängnis kein Partner auf sie wartet ? Aber oft auch dann, wenn (noch) ein Partner existiert (sofern dieser sich nicht während der Haftzeit vom Inhaftierten trennt) ? Weil sie genetisch so veranlagt sind ? Deshalb bestimmt nicht. 

Nein, schlichweg höchstwahrscheinlich eher aus dem Grund, weil sie aufgrund des sozialen Umfeldes während dieser Zeit (bis auf Besuche von einem Partner falls vorhanden) ansonsten ausschließlich Kontakt zu Personen des eigenen Geschlechts haben, von diesen Sozialkontakten dann auch intensiv geprägt werden und sich einfach aus diesem Grund in diese Richtung entwickeln. Würden sie nicht im Knast einsitzen, würde sicher ein Großteil von diesen Personen weiterhin heterosexuell orientiert weiterleben.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]Und mein Kumpel sein Vater wurde vom Offizier dazu während der Dienstzeit "gedrängt", daß er dann irgendwann seine sexuelle Selbsteinstellung geändert hat. Nun kann er mit Frauen nichts mehr anfangen.
> 
> Was glaubst Du warum sehr viele Personen, die z.B. aus unterschiedlichsten Gründen längere Zeit in einem Männerknast oder bei Frauen halt im Frauenknast inhaftiert sind (ohne auf sie wartende Partner außerhalb zu haben aber selbst auch manchmal dann wenn es außerhalb der Knastmauern ein Partner vorhanden ist) häufig ihre sexuelle Neigung während der Haftzeit verändern ? Weil sie genetisch so veranlagt sind ? Bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Nein, schlichweg höchstwahrscheinlich eher aus dem Grund, weil sie aufgrund des sozialen Umfeldes während dieser Zeit (bis auf Besuche vom Partner falls das überhaupt der Fall ist) ansonsten ausschließlich Kontakt zu Personen des eigenen Geschlechts haben, von diesen Sozialkontakten dann auch intensiv geprägt werden und sich einfach aus diesem Grund in diese Richtung entwickeln.


Das wird jetzt hier alles arg Offtopic, aber ich glaube (!), dass das absoluter Schmuh ist. Niemand wird schwul oder hetero weil er über einen gewissen Zeitraum nur unter gleichgeschlechtlichen Mitmenschen gelebt hat.

Also dazu würden mich jetzt mal wirklich Studien und/oder Statistiken interessieren.

Ggf. war diese Erfahrung, in welchem Umfang auch immer, erst ein Katalysator seiner Sexualität?! Das man sich erst später eingestehen will, u.a. wg. gesellschaftlicher Tabus, dass es eben doch vollkommen okay ist auf das selbe Geschlecht zu stehen?!


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt hier alles arg Offtopic, aber ich glaube (!), dass das absoluter Schmuh ist. Niemand wird schwul oder hetero weil er über einen gewissen Zeitraum nur unter gleichgeschlechtlichen Mitmenschen gelebt hat.
> 
> Also dazu würden mich jetzt mal wirklich Studien und/oder Statistiken interessieren.
> 
> Ggf. war diese Erfahrung, in welchem Umfang auch immer, erst ein Katalysator seiner Sexualität?! Das man sich erst später eingestehen will, u.a. wg. gesellschaftlicher Tabus, dass es eben doch vollkommen okay ist auf das selbe Geschlecht zu stehen?!



Dann wäre ein Großteil der langzeitinhaftierten Männer von der innerlichen Einstellung her bereits schwul oder die langzeitinhaftierten Frauen größtenteils entsprechend lesbisch ? Sehr unwahrscheinlich das Ganze. Das würde auch bedeuten, daß innerlich homosexuell eingestellte Personen viel eher schwere Straftaten begehen ? Das ist noch größerer Blödsinn.

Aber wenn man im Knast sitzt und dort vielleicht 10, 15, 20 Jahre verbringt und sexuell keinerlei Kontakt mehr zum anderen Geschlecht hat da wird sich sicher viel eher so etwas entwickeln als bei Personen die sich in einem freien Umfeld mit freier Möglichkeit sozialer Kontakte bewegen. Es wird einem am Anfang vielleicht selbst stören. Irgendwann arrangiert man sich und irgendwann lernt man diese sexuelle Einstellung zu lieben.

Das ist ähnlich wie in einer Zweckehe. Wenn man über lange Zeit zusammenlebt, obwohl man sich nicht liebt kann sich auch auf Dauer eine Art von Liebe entwickeln. Weil man halt nichts anderes kennt. Ähnlich ist es mit demjenigen der im Knast sitzt. Der wird durch die Haftzeit und sein Umfeld wohl intensiver geprägt als es uns auf Anhieb klar sein mag und auch intensiver als wir uns vorstellen können. Daß auf Dauer vielleicht sogar stock heteros aufgrund des permanenten sexuellen Umgangs ausschließlich mit dem eigenen Geschlecht schlichtweg umgeswitcht werden.

Ich glaube dazu gab es in den USA sogar mal irgendeine Studie die diese Theorie stützt. Müßte ich aber mal sehen ob und wo ich diese finde. Das kam mal in einer Doku (auf Welt, N24 oder NTV). Müßte mal in Ruhe danach suchen.

Aber soziale Kontakte und Lebensentwicklungen haben höchstwahrscheinlich einen viel größeren Einfluß auf die persönliche Entwicklung als es uns bewußt sein mag. Daher sage ich ja das ganze nur auf eine genetische Veranlagung zu schieben halte ich für grundlegend falsch.

Sonst wären ja z.B. Vorfahren auch teils homosexuell, selbst wenn es 1-2 Generationen überspringt würde dann irgendwo beim Großvater, Urgroßvater oder den weiblichen Parts (wo auch immer) ähnlich gelagerte Fälle auftreten.

Aber das Ganze ist für eine Schnellschußbeurteilung auf generellen Ebene zu einfach meiner Ansicht nach. Unser Leben wird vielmehr genauso intensiv durch die sozialen Kontakte wie die Genetik geprägt.

Das gilt auch für andere Dinge, wo trotz bester Vorraussetzungen (beruflich/finanziell) die sozialen Kontakte Ursache für Erfolg oder für Lebensunfähigkeit (sozial/finanziell) eines Menschen sind.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]


... das mit den Knastis war doch deine Theorie, nicht meine.

Ich hab dieser Theorie widersprochen bzw. Zweifel das an.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2020)

Ich habe nur Deiner Theorie widersprochen und das auf der Basis weitergesponnen. Nicht mehr.

Denn wenn diese Personen im Knast um die es hier geht (und die Zahl von Homosexuellen unter den Langzeitinhaftierten in den Gefängnissen ist in Relation zu den Personen Außerhalb der Gefängnisse (prozentual betrachtet) alles andere als gering lt. diesen Statistiken) bereits vor Knastantritt "innerlich" homosexuell orientiert wären (egal ob sie das nach außen hin bereits zeigen würden oder nicht) würde dies dann ja automatisch zu den von mir genannten Schluß führen, daß diese so sexuell orientierten Menschen im Vergleich zu den Heteros prozentual mehr zu schwereren Straftaten neigen. Was aber in meinen Augen totaler Blödsinn und hanebüchen ist.

Müßte wirklich mal nachsehen, ob ich diese Doku/Infos (da ging es aber überwiegend um das US-Knastwesen) heute Abend oder dann morgen Abend (bin heute Abend bei meiner Kleinen und weiß daher nicht ob ich das heute noch schaffe) finde. Dann kann ich es Dir mal zeigen. Da ging es um Statistiken zu prozentualen Verhältnissen von Homosexuellen innerhalb/außerhalb vom Knast, prozentualen Verhältnissen der "Switcher" von Hetero zu Homosexuell inner/außerhalb usw. Das war eine hochinteressante Doku. Ohne Brandmarkung der sexuellen Orientierungen (das mal vorweggenommen). Und würde meines Erachtens auch diese Theorie stützen, daß das individuelle soziale Umfeld dem man längere Zeit ausgesetzt wird für eine Veränderung auch auf diesem Sektor führen kann. Nicht nur bezüglich Charakter oder Einstellung zu anderen Dingen. Bestes Beispiel Sohn aus besten Verhältnissen der durch seinen sozialen Umgang in soziale Schieflage gerät (Straftaten o.ä.). D.h. nicht basierend aufgrund finanzieller Notlagen oder ähnliches dann zu Diebstahl oder so neigt.

Und daß dieser Einfluß der sozialen Komponenten gar nicht so eine geringe Rolle spielt wie man es gemeinhin vielleicht annimmt oder nur auf das Letztgenannte vermutet.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich habe nur Deiner Theorie widersprochen. Denn wenn diese homosexuellen Personen im Knast (und die Zahl von den homosexuellen in den Gefängnissen ist in Relation zu den Personen außerhalb im prozentualen Verhältnis alles andere als gering lt. Statistiken) dies von Haus aus bereits "innerlich" wären bevor sie in den Knast gekommen sind würde das zu dem Schluß führen, daß diese sexuell orientierten Menschen im Vergleich zu den Heteros überwiegend zu schwereren Straftaten neigen würden. Was aber in meinen Augen totaler Blödsinn wäre.


Hä?!

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei ... irgendwie! 

Aber, ist ja auch egal ... das ist ja nicht Thema dieser Diskussion sondern der Aufschrei vieler Trekkies weil ... äh ... nun ja, warum eigentlich?!


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2020)

Wir reden tatsächlich aneinander vorbei:

Du sagst, daß das soziale Umfeld nur der Katalysator für die endgültige Ausrichtung der sexuellen Orientierung ist. Das hieße, daß diese Menschen bereits "innerlich" zur Homosexualität tendieren. Sie praktizieren diese nur (noch) nicht bzw. leben nicht so aber fühlen sich zum eigenen Geschlecht eher hingezogen als zum anderen.

Da sehr viele Langzeitinhaftierte im Knast homosexuell orientiert sind/bzw. es im Verlauf ihrer Haft werden hieße das dann ja im Folgeschluß automatisch, daß homosexuelle langzeitinhaftierte Personen (um die es hier geht und die lt. der Doku in Relation zu den Heteros überproportional im Vergleich zur Außenwelt im Knast vorhanden sind) automatisch zu dem Schluß führen würde (wenn man Deiner Theorie folgt, daß diese Leute innerlich bereits homosexuell orientiert sind), daß homosexuell orientierte Personen tendenziell eher zu schweren Straftaten neigen (sprich zu Taten, die bei einer Verurteilung zu Langzeithaft führen) als Heterosexuelle. Und dieser letzte Schluß sage ich ist kompletter Blödsinn. Aber es wurde tatsächlich festgestellt, daß der prozentuale Anteil der homosexuellen in Langzeithaft in Relation zum heterosexuellen in Langzeithaft deutlich höher liegt als bei den Personen, die nicht inhaftiert sind. 

Sprich (die folgenden Prozentzahlen sind keine exakten Werte sondern gesponnen, aber die grobe Relation zueinander dürfte ungefähr stimmen). Homosexuelle Personen in Relation zu Heteros außerhalb vom Knast ca. 30% der Bevölkerung. Im Knast (Langzeitinhaftierte betrachtet) sind es hingegen im Vergleich 70-80 % Homosexuelle in Relation zu den Heteros (wovon die erschlagend große Mehrheit auch nach Verlassen der Haftanstalt (Verbüßung der Strafe) homosexuell weiterlebt. Und so einen massiver Unterschied bei den prozentualen Verhältnissen kann man nicht mehr auf irgendwelche Unwägbarkeiten/Rundungsprobleme oder Toleranzen bei der Berechnung/Statistik schieben. Das sind deutlichste Abweichungen, deren Ursache irgendwo anders liegt. Aber garantiert auf dem Sektor, daß ein homosexuell orientierter Mensch eher schwere Straftaten verübt als ein Hetero.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du sagst, daß das soziale Umfeld nur der Katalysator für die endgültige Ausrichtung der sexuellen Orientierung ist. Sprich diese Menschen wären "innerlich" bereits homosexuell tendiert. Praktizieren das nicht in der Öffentlichkeit bzw. leben nicht so.[...]


Ich habe geschrieben: könnte, in bestimmten Fällen. Nicht das es die Regel ist. 



> Irgendwoher muß dieser Unterschied beim prozentualen Verhältnis ja herrühren. Aber garantiert nicht daher, daß ein homosexueller eher schwere Straftaten verübt.


... und auch den letzten Teil hab ich nirgends mit auch nur einer Silbe erwähnt.

Ganz im Gegenteil: ich wollte von dir Statistiken haben ob das wirklich so ist, also wie hoch die prozentuale Verteilung von "geht als Hetero in den Knast, kommt als Homosexueller wieder raus" ist, denn das glaube ich eben nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2020)

Nochmal. Den letzten Schluß habe ich automatisch gezogen. Denn wenn dies in Bezug auf die Knastis wirklich so wäre (Katalysatorfunktion als Hauptursache) würde sich der andere Schluß dadurch automatisch ergeben. Wäre quasi ein kausaler Zusammenhang.

Sicher gibt es auch solche Personen mit darunter wo dies wirklich nur eine Katalysatorfunktion gewesen ist. Das streite ich gar nicht ab. Aber das erklärt nicht diese massiven Abweichungen zu den Verhältnissen außerhalb des Knastes. Zudem gibt es vergleichbare Katalysatoren auch außerhalb vom Knast. Beispiel Armee, aus unterschiedlichen Ursachen herrührende im Vergleich zu anderen Personen anders gelagerte soziale Umfelder (überwiegende Kontakte zu Personen des gleichen Geschlechts z.B. in Sportclubs o.ä.) oder andere Gründe für ein Umdenken der Einstellung und Lebensweise. Da gibt es teils sicher auch gleich gelagerte Katalysatorfunktionen (z.b. Frauenfußballvereine, wo es auch einige lesbische Spielerinnen gibt). Wobei man aber hier so gut wie gar nicht sagen kann, ob es sich hierbei um per Katalysatorfunktion verursachte sexuelle Veranlagungen handelt oder einfach nur um lesbisch orientierte Frauen, die gern Fußball spielen.

Da der letzte Schluß (mein provokant aufgestellter Schluß auf die Straftaten, den ich dann aufgrund Deiner Meinung zum Thema Katalysator dann automatisch gezogen habe) war nur dazu da, um Dir vor Augen zu führen, daß das gar nicht sein kann. Daß der Schluß wie gesagt totaler Blödsinn ist, aber bei einer überwiegend vermuteten Ursache (Katalysator) als Begründung so automatisch stimmen müßte.

So eine große Differenz bei den prozentualen Relationen im Vergleich zu Außerhalb müßte daher natürlich woanders herrühren als von der Vermutung einer Katalysatorfunktion.

Und die logischste und auch imho einzigste Begründung für diese starken prozentualen Abweichungen wären meiner Meinung nach die (eingeschränkten) sozialen Kontakte der Inhaftierten und das ausschließlich zu Personen des gleichen Geschlechts und demzufolge mit einer daraus auf längere Sicht resultierenden Kettenreaktion: 1. dem eigenen Arrangieren/Duldung dieser Situation als einzige Lösung, 2. der generellen Akzeptanz der Situation als sein zukünftiges Sexualleben im späteren Verlauf und schlußendlich 3. auf langfristige Sicht und Dauer dem Gefallen seines "neuen" Sexuallebens und der permanenten Übernahme dieses Sexuallebens in sein eigenes Lebenskonzept, weil dieses für denjenigen dann als einzig richtiges Sexualleben gilt und ihn erfüllt.

Und genau der Schluß, daß die soziale Komponente bei der Veränderung der sexuellen Ausrichtung den Inhaftierten auch der Hauptgrund für diese Veränderungen sein dürfte wurde in der Doku als schlüssigste Theorie genannt.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Februar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Das sexuelle Interesse bei Kindern entwickelt sich erst, es ist also noch nicht von Geburt an vorgegeben.


Möchte ich zumindest teils widersprechen. Sicher ist es möglich, gerade im Hinblick auf Bisexualität dass man später im Leben wenn man erfahrener ist alles ein wenig gelassener nimmt. Aber von mir etwa erinnere ich mich klar, dass ich schon mit ca. drei Jahren auf vollbusige Damen stand - und das war sexuelles Interesse. Auch bei den Doktorspielen, mit Mädels gerne aber mit Jungs, näh ... Alles lange vor der Pupertät. 

Und nein, man kann nicht alles umerziehen. Instinkte und Natur nicht. Ausgenommen natürlich man macht das wie bei Clockwork Orange und Co.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

Wer steht nicht auf dicke Möpsis? Vor allem als Kind und was dann auch noch gestillt wurde?! 

Spass beiseite ... ich glaube kaum, dass man in dem Alter schon von sexuellen Präferenze oder anderen Dingen sprechen kann.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Februar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber von mir etwa erinnere ich mich klar, dass ich schon mit ca. drei Jahren auf vollbusige Damen stand - und das war sexuelles Interesse.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht  

Was man mit 3 Jahren machte, daran wird man sich als Erwachsener wohl kaum mehr richtig erinnern. Da war man ja geradeso erst in den Kindergarten gekommen, wenn überhaupt schon.

Und sexuelles Interesse mit 3 Jahren(!) entwickeln halte ich auch für ne Legende


----------



## MichaelG (24. Februar 2020)

Ich wollte mit 7 Jahren schon mit meiner Klassenkameradin pimpern. Klappte aber irgendwie nicht so richtig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Februar 2020)

Wie sich Kommentare im Laufe eines Threads so entwickeln 
Ich: Lese die Schlagzeile und frage mich was in den Kommentaren darüber so geschrieben wird zum Thema Homosexualität in Serien und bei ST.
Erster Kommentar, den ich lese:  





MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit 7 Jahren schon mit meiner Klassenkameradin pimpern. Klappte aber irgendwie nicht so richtig.


Ich:


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2020)

Bei Garak war das schon viel früher klar. ;p


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

Hmmm ... vllt. bin ich ja auch ein Spätsünder, kann ja durchaus sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Februar 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht
> 
> Was man mit 3 Jahren machte, daran wird man sich als Erwachsener wohl kaum mehr richtig erinnern. Da war man ja geradeso erst in den Kindergarten gekommen, wenn überhaupt schon.
> 
> Und sexuelles Interesse mit 3 Jahren(!) entwickeln halte ich auch für ne Legende



Sorry, war aber so. 
Ist übrigens kein Gerücht, selbst Kleinkinder haben sexuelle Interessen und Empfindungen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, war aber so.


... und daran kannst du dich erinnern?! 

Klasse! 



> Ist übrigens kein Gerücht, selbst Kleinkinder haben sexuelle Interessen und Empfindungen.


Definiere Kleinkinder und was du mit sexuellem Interesse meinst?! Keine Ahnung ob du Kinder hast, ich habe eines ... und da wurde uns bei der letzten U-Untersuchung von der Ärztin gesagt dass es jetzt langsam vermehrt vorkommen kann, dass das Kind seinen Körper entdeckt, in dem Fall: seinen Penis. Er wird daran rumspielen, lang ziehen und das ggf. bei anderen Kindern machen ... nur sind das keine sexuellen Interessen oder gar Empfindungen, er weiß doch damit überhaupt nichts anzufangen. Er hat einen Penis, Mädchen eine Vagina ... fertig, die sehen einfach anders aus als er und das erkundet er.

Also zeig mir mal bitte irgendwelche Artikel oder Links zu Beiträgen die mir plausibel erklären, dass *Klein*kinder sexuelle Interessen und vor allem Empfindungen haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, war aber so.


Hast du schon früh versucht deine Kindergärtnerin zu besteigen?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2020)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wie sich Kommentare im Laufe eines Threads so entwickeln
> Ich: Lese die Schlagzeile und frage mich was in den Kommentaren darüber so geschrieben wird zum Thema Homosexualität in Serien und bei ST.
> Erster Kommentar, den ich lese:
> Ich:


Ich vermute es geht gerade das Kirk-Womanizer-Virus herum. Ein Fall für (die) Pille! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Februar 2020)

Schau mal Enisra, ich versteh ja, daß du genug Probleme hast - und die Lese-, Schreib- und Textverständnischwäche ist da wahrscheinlich das kleinste Übel, aber noch einmal:
Du stehst auf *Ignore*.
Ich *kann* deine Texte gar nicht lesen (und will es auch nicht) - da kannst du mir auch die Inbox vollspammen da ändert sich nichts dran.
Noch einmal ich kann (will und werde) deine Texte nicht lesen.
Endlich kapiert?
*Nicht darauf antworten, denn die Antwort kann ich auch nicht lesen.*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also zeig mir mal bitte irgendwelche Artikel oder Links zu Beiträgen die mir plausibel erklären, dass *Klein*kinder sexuelle Interessen und vor allem Empfindungen haben.



Interessiert mich eigentlich kaum, aber war gerade eh am Quellen raussuchen für ein Projekt...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen:
https://www.healthychildren.org/Eng...ol/Pages/Sexual-Behaviors-Young-Children.aspx American Academy of Pediatrics
https://www.nctsn.org/sites/default/files/resources/sexual_development_and_behavior_in_children.pdf the National Child Traumatic Stress Network

Und um das Ganze abzurunden noch die Wikidefinition (ohne Gewähr  ):


> Kleinkind bezeichnet die Lebensphase des Menschen des zweiten und dritten Lebensjahres,[1] im rechtlichen Sinne seltener auch bis zum sechsten oder siebten Lebensjahr.
> Kinder im ersten Lebensjahr werden als „Säugling“ bezeichnet, Kinder im fünften und sechsten Lebensjahr als „Vorschulkind“. Das vierte Lebensjahr wird von einigen Autoren noch dem Kleinkindalter zugerechnet, von den meisten aber schon dem Vorschulalter oder dem Kindergartenalter.
> Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

Einige "Symptome" der 7-12 Jährigen lass ich mir *beginnend* als sexuelles Interesse gefallen, vor allem Jungs im Alter von 10+ + viel Zeit abends! 

Aber der Rest ist doch kein sexuelles Verhalten. Nochmal: was wir unter sexuelles Verhalten verstehen, Brüste anfassen, ist für Kinder absolut normal und hat überhaupt nichts sexuelles an sich! Auch das zweite Bild beschreibt ja was "normal" sei und auch hier ist es keine sexuelle Handlung. Das folgt erst in den nachfolgenden Tabellen und wird doch hier als eindeutig selten, unnormal bzw. merkwürdig bei normalen Kindern, was auch immer in dem Fall normal bedeutet, erklärt.

Also nein, tut mir leid ... das sind Verhaltensmuster von Kindern die aber aus kindlicher Sicht, und darum geht es, absolut nichts sexuelles an sich haben, denn dafür müsste man wissen was etwas sexuelles ist und das wissen Kinder einfach nicht.

Toll find ich ja die Formulierung: mit Absicht seine "private parts" anfassen, in Klammern: masturbieren.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Februar 2020)

Ich hab nur die Fakten gepostet, was ihr daraus macht oder was ihr daraus interpretiert, ist euer Problem - ist nicht mein "Thema"


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ..Niemand wird schwul oder hetero weil er über einen gewissen Zeitraum nur unter gleichgeschlechtlichen Mitmenschen gelebt hat.
> Also dazu würden mich jetzt mal wirklich Studien und/oder Statistiken interessieren.


und da wir schon dabei sind:


> Heterosexual men in prison view their homosexual acts as being "situation specific" and may not consider themselves bisexual. These men often describe how they imagine being with a woman while taking part in sexual activity with a male inmate. During masturbation, they picture past sexual experiences with women. They take part in homosexual activity due to having no “heterosexual outlets”.


 Quelle: https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/15248380020033005 Inmate-to-Inmate Prison Sexuality: A Review of Empirical Studies
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prison_sexuality


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2020)

Sind wir mal ehrlich ... wenn man jahre- und jahrzehntelang in einem Gefängnis ist, keine Frau hat die einen besucht und man hier die Möglichkeit zum Abbau des Samenstaus hat, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass einige Männer dann doch ohne Probleme den Hintern eines anderen Mannes nehmen. Analsex ist Analsex.

Die Frage ist natürlich nur ob sie sich dann auch von Hinten nehmen lassen würden und ob der Akt an sich von beiden gewollt ist.


----------



## Wubaron (24. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich ... wenn man jahre- und jahrzehntelang in einem Gefängnis ist, keine Frau hat die einen besucht und man hier die Möglichkeit zum Abbau des Samenstaus hat, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass einige Männer dann doch ohne Probleme den Hintern eines anderen Mannes nehmen. Analsex ist Analsex.
> 
> Die Frage ist natürlich nur ob sie sich dann auch von Hinten nehmen lassen würden und ob der Akt an sich von beiden gewollt ist.



Solang man #nohomo sagt ist doch alles fein.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (24. Februar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich ... wenn man jahre- und jahrzehntelang in einem Gefängnis ist, keine Frau hat die einen besucht und man hier die Möglichkeit zum Abbau des Samenstaus hat...


Was ja auch entsprechend durch Gefangene ja beschrieben wird, indem sie sich den Sex mit einer Frau währenddessen vorstellen...
Die Machtkomponente wird ja auch entsprechend weiträumig behandelt.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. Februar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Möchte ich zumindest teils widersprechen. Sicher ist es möglich, gerade im Hinblick auf Bisexualität dass man später im Leben wenn man erfahrener ist alles ein wenig gelassener nimmt. Aber von mir etwa erinnere ich mich klar, dass ich schon mit ca. drei Jahren auf vollbusige Damen stand - und das war sexuelles Interesse. Auch bei den Doktorspielen, mit Mädels gerne aber mit Jungs, näh ... Alles lange vor der Pupertät.
> 
> Und nein, man kann nicht alles umerziehen. Instinkte und Natur nicht. Ausgenommen natürlich man macht das wie bei Clockwork Orange und Co.



Der Großteil der Menschen hat allerdings auch eine Erinnerungslücke und erste Erinnerungen an sich stammen meist erst ab dem 5-6 Lebensjahr. Vorher sind oftmals nur gewaltige Erlebnisse abgespeichert, Tod, Unfall, oder ein enorm positives Ereignis. Bist du daher sicher, dass es mit 3 Jahren (wäre seltsam und untypisch) bewusst wahrgenommen wurde und nicht erst mit 5-6 (was normaler wäre)?


Zum Thema an sich, es gibt auch Polyamore Beziehungen, also in einer Partnerschaft leben, aber nicht auf nur einen (Sexual-)Partner beschränkt sein, weder in der Anzahl, noch beim Geschlecht.

Bei manchen spielt auch einfach nur die Langeweile eine Rolle, wenn man zb schon zig Männer hatte und diese als Prozedere schon langweilen, will man einfach etwas anderes ausprobieren und findet daran durchaus Interesse und gefallen. Manch einer hat aber einfach auhc nur Angst vor dem Neuen oder oftmals auch eher Angst davor, dass es immer noch ein Tabuthema in unserer Gesellschaft ist "anders" zu sein. Wobei "Anders" gar nciht so wenige MEnschen sind, wenn sich jeder wirklich outen würde und man von Dunkelziffern ausgeht, die dann wohl eher etwas von normalen Verhalten suggerieren würden.



> Interessiert mich eigentlich kaum, aber war gerade eh am Quellen raussuchen für ein Projekt...:



In der Tabelle beschriebene Dinge unter 4 Jahren sind aber nicht sexuell angetrieben, sondern vom "Entdeckerdrang". Wenn ein Kind unter 4 JAhren sich am Penis streichelt, weil es kitzelt und das Spass amcht, eine Sexuelle Handlung dahinter ist dem Kind an sich gar nicht bewusst. Ebenso der Vergleich, wenn zwei Kinder nebeneinander stehen, "wieso hast du keinen Penis?" da ist das keine Sexuelle HAndlung, sondern Neugierde der Kinder, etwas unerforschtes zu erkunden. Ebenso wie Brüste, Dicke oder Dünne Menschen usw. Alles, was NEU ist. Mit einem Sexualempfinden hat das nichts gemein.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich ... wenn man jahre- und jahrzehntelang in einem Gefängnis ist, keine Frau hat die einen besucht und man hier die Möglichkeit zum Abbau des Samenstaus hat, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass einige Männer dann doch ohne Probleme den Hintern eines anderen Mannes nehmen. Analsex ist Analsex.
> 
> Die Frage ist natürlich nur ob sie sich dann auch von Hinten nehmen lassen würden und ob der Akt an sich von beiden gewollt ist.



Es gab mal einen Spruch den ich noch im Kopf habe (nur Kindliches Gelaber, aber interessant in diesem Bezug) "Schwul ist nur der der gefickt wird, nicht, der fickt."

Davon ab, es gibt auch Szenarien, auch zb beim Militär, bei denen Männern aufgrund fehlender Frauen, sich gegenseitig  erleichterten. (Was noch hinnehmbar ist) gleichzeitig oder oft auch gesehen, dass aber auch Militäreinheiten einheimische Frauen (im Aulandseinsätzen) vergewaltigten, um Druck abzubauen. Entsprechend hat das Französische Militär auch "Prostituierte" eingeführt, um solche Vorkommnisse einzudämmen. In der Deutschen Bundeswehr wäre dies (noch) undenkbar. Dort fahren die Soldaten lieber gezielt in den Puff, wobei dort oftmals keine Kontrolle der Hygienestandart stattfindet. Man sah im Auslanseinsatz aber sehr eindeutig, dass die deutschen Soldaten wesentlich unausgeglichener, hibbeliger und teilweise aggresivere stimmungslagen hatten, als zb Franzosen. Ebenso konte man deutlich sehen, dass deutsche Soldaten die eigenen weiblichen Soldaten umschwärmten und wie wilde hinter ihnen herliefen, war schon erstaunlich, wie sich manch Offizier verhielt, weil er nicht ausgeglichen ist. Das machte das Deutsche militär einfach nur lächerlich.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, war aber so.
> Ist übrigens kein Gerücht, selbst Kleinkinder haben sexuelle Interessen und Empfindungen.



Mein Sohn (5 Jahre) sagt mir und meiner  zweiten Frau seit kurzer Zeit immer: 

"Ich bin heute ganz lange Fahrrad gefahren und das war so lustig", ich dann die FRage gestellt, was war daran denn lustig? Er antwortete dann, "na, immer wenn ich fahrrad fahre kitzel mein Penis, das macht spass"

Das erklärt auch, warum er die andren Kinder in der Kita nicht mit dem fahrrad fahren lassen will und die ganze Hofpause im kreis fährt....


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (9. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte ja auf Riker getippt. Das wäre noch idiotischer. Aber Sex um Neun, wie wir seinerzeit sagten ist natürlich ebenfalls ein ebenso unpassendes, wie hilfloses Opfer für diesen Gender Sche.....

In AC rennen 4 Zentner Söldner Weiber mit Mädchenstimmen rum, in Star Wars sind vermutlich 75% aller Sturmtruppler mittlerweile Frauen, merkwürdigerweise alle genauso gross wie die restlichen Männer und in nahezu jedem aktuellen Rollenspiel erfährt mein männlicher Charakter von fast allen NPC spätestens im dritten Satz, das Homosexuelle plump, aufdringlich und dauergeil zu sein scheinen.
Umgekehrt mit den Frauen natürlich auch.

Was dieser ganze extrem flache, aufdringliche und aufgesetzte Sch....... mit Gleichberechtigung zu tun hat entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss bislang. Es nervt allerdings unglaublich und zerstört gerade bei historischem Hintergrund viel der Glaubwürdigkeit. Welche Folgen dieser völlig übertriebene, Zeitgeist bedingte Quatsch erst auf gewisse ablehnende Kreise ala "Gamersgate" hat will ich gar nicht erst wissen.

Aber es ist ja nicht nur bei Spielen so. Denk ich an das Boot in der nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht. Wie schaffen diese männlichen Besatzung aus Psychos, Vergewaltigern, Feiglingen und  Geisteskranken es bloss mit dem Boot überhaupt aus dem Hafen zu kommen ? Bestand die Resistance wirklich nur aus extrem starken, intelligenten und supermutigen Führungsfrauen und männlichen Waschlappen als willige, aber natürlich feige Helfer ? Waren die Resistance Frauen wirklich alle Lesben oder Bi ? 

Sorry, aber die Neuverfilmung ist so unglaublich schlecht, das ich die Besatzung  komplett als psychopatische Geisteskranke empfinde.

Dabei wäre soviel wirkungsvoller mal einprägsame, glaubwürdige und intelligent gemachte Regenbogen Charaktere zu entwickeln und wie in der Realität als Minderheit einzufügen. Anstatt über einem eine Flut von völlig unglaubwürdigen, merkwürdigen Homo Figuren auszugöbeln und eine rgeschichte jede Glaubwürdigkeit zu nehmen, nur um sie in eine Agenda zu pressen. 

Aber in einer Welt in der ein T-800 ernsthaft Innenarchitekt wird und über Gardinenfarben fabuliert dürfte bei den Verantwortlichen längst Hopfen und Malz verloren sein.


----------



## Njordin (24. Dezember 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auf Riker getippt. Das wäre noch idiotischer. Aber Sex um Neun, wie wir seinerzeit sagten ist natürlich ebenfalls ein ebenso unpassendes, wie hilfloses Opfer für diesen Gender Sche.....
> 
> In AC rennen 4 Zentner Söldner Weiber mit Mädchenstimmen rum, in Star Wars sind vermutlich 75% aller Sturmtruppler mittlerweile Frauen, merkwürdigerweise alle genauso gross wie die restlichen Männer und in nahezu jedem aktuellen Rollenspiel erfährt mein männlicher Charakter von fast allen NPC spätestens im dritten Satz, das Homosexuelle plump, aufdringlich und dauergeil zu sein scheinen.
> Umgekehrt mit den Frauen natürlich auch.
> ...



Sowas gibt mir wieder Hoffnung. Danke.


----------

